# What is your preferred saddle of choice?



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

And why.

My CAAD came with a Prologo Kappa Pass, one of those mediocre, middle of the road ones with a channeled grove down the middle to ease the pressure on one the last places you want to be feeling pain. I've never had an issue with it, then one day went out and picked up one of the more expensive ones from Selle Italia...and it didn't have the grove down the middle. And I felt it. I tried to give it time but it just wasn't working for me so I threw the Prologo back on and have been content ever since.

Now I'm on the verge of buying a new bike. 

The Cervelo S3 comes with a Fizik Anteres. I've always heard good things about Fizik...but the saddle isn't one of those with the cut out center. I'm pondering instead swapping it for the Fizik Arione Versus if that is the bike I decide on.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

> What is your preferred saddle of choice, and why?


Selle San Marco Concor (the old version; not the new version). A 1980's era saddle. Because, after decades of riding, it's the most comfortable one *I've* ever found. That's the *only* good reason for choosing a saddle. I have a box of cast-offs that I should sell on e-bay.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm a fan of the specialized toupe. I've tried others but keep coming back. Just had my lbs order me a new one 2014 model which are supposed to last a bit longer. I guess we'll see.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Fizik arione and Arione CX. 

Both carbon and Ki:um rails and I can ride all day. 

Also a huge fan of the Brooks Team Pro.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

For road and cx I ride a Specialized Romin for support and comfort. For the TT bike I ride the Specialized Sitero for the same reasons. It took me a while to figure out what worked for me though. For many years I was stuck on saddles that were too flat and narrow (for me). Like shoes you just have to experiment to see what you like. When you find it stick with it.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Don't worry about the Fi'zi:k Antares until you've tried it.

If it doesn't work for you, sell it on eBay and buy another Prologo Kappa Pass. You've found what works, so stick with it. You may spend a lot of money trying other saddles when the answer is already underneath you.

I don't see the Prologo Kappa Pass on the Prologo web site, but they have a Kappa EVO Pas and similarly shaped saddles. You're likely to find a suitable substitute in a Prologo saddle.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

woodys737 said:


> For road and cx I ride a Specialized Romin for support and comfort. For the TT bike I ride the Specialized Sitero for the same reasons. It took me a while to figure out what worked for me though. For many years I was stuck on saddles that were too flat and narrow (for me). Like shoes you just have to experiment to see what you like. When you find it stick with it.


Pretty much the exact same for me:

Road: Specialized Romin 155mm
TT: Specialized Sitero

A few flat, but wider saddles work for me also ... the older version of the Selle San Marco Glamour Aspide 155mm and Specialize Toupe at 155mm.


----------



## prome (Jul 9, 2010)

Road for a long time on Specialized Romin Pro in 153. Still have one. Tried a Selle SMP Pro during a fit this winter and really liked it, so got it on my new bike this year. So far so good, although, given Minnesota road conditions, I have only had it out for a few rides of ~30 miles. Probably won't really know how well it does until I get at least a 70 mile ride on it. Saddles are a lot like bibs in my experience. What feels fine at 25 miles doesn't always feel so good at higher mileage. I have a number of saddles that came with various bikes in the parts bin, relegated to letting friends try them as they're saddle shopping.


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

After my prostate cancer surgery only thing I can ride is a specialized lithia. Its a womans saddle,but I'm riding. A of guys give up the bike after surgery, your never the same down there after surgery.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I like the Cobb Gen 2. The Gen 2 works with the front tilted down so that makes the seat more comfortable in the drops., but puts more pressure on my hands, arms and shoulders. Great for 25-70 mile rides. 

The Cobb Vflo is flatter and feels better to me on the hoods and upper bars. I use this saddle for long rides, 200k, 300k, 400k


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Cobb SHC on my single speed and a Cobb HC170 on my main bike. Both are flat saddles. Fit my sit bones just right.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Specialized Romin Evo Comp Gel works great for me, I have them on 2 bikes and a Selle SMP Lite 209 on another bike. I may grow to like the Selle if I get it set up better in the future - tilt is critical on them I hear.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

Mike T. said:


> Selle San Marco Concor (the old version; not the new version). A 1980's era saddle. Because, after decades of riding, it's the most comfortable one *I've* ever found. That's the *only* good reason for choosing a saddle. I have a box of cast-offs that I should sell on e-bay.


I've got the new version. :lol: Had a Selle Italia X1 and then a SLI and I liked that they were flat and had a central channel, but I always found myself putting the Concor back on. It's comfortable, seems like it would be too narrow, but is just the right size, and although it doesn't have the central channel to reduce pressure, I move around and pedal out of the saddle to take care of that. Been trying to find something in the shape of the Concor with less of a rise in the nose, but haven't found anything yet.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I have three different saddles that work well for me and one of them is the Fizik Antares. The other two have openings in the middle but I don't find this to be relevant. All of these saddles are rather flat side to side and front to back so the center of the saddle doesn't protrude upward between the sitbones. The other two are a Sella Italia SLR and a Williams Aurora. I have two Auroras and they are the most recent saddles I've purchased. They work very well for my butt, weight 150gm actual, and if I needed another saddle is likely what I'd get.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

DasBoost said:


> Been trying to find something in the shape of the Concor with less of a rise in the nose, but haven't found anything yet.


If the new Concor is not a far cry from the old one, a simple tilt adjustment would take that rise out. 

I used the old Concor for many years. Because of the upswept cantle, you couldn't just place a level on the saddle and center the bubble to adjust tilt. Doing that would have the nose rise at a very uncomfortable angle. 

I always adjusted my Concors so the nose portion was more or less level, which would give the rear a pronounced upsweep. Had you put a level on my Concors, it would have indicated "downward tilt." But that was perfectly fine with the old Concor. And believe me, I can't stand any downward tilt on a level-topped saddle.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a prologo evo nago plus on my road bike and really like it. It wouldn't make a low speed bike as a lot of the comfort is the extra support from being able to push the gears harder. It's rough for recovery miles. I like that it is rounded in the groin area since I have huge legs.

On my CX, sscx, and mtb i have a serfas vistoso, I think it's roughly a padded fizik arione-like saddle. I've had an arione CX that came stock on a bike and it was okay-ish but a bit hard for such a flat saddle.

On my commuter/errand bike I have a brooks swift and the saddle is awesome but ways a ton. I've had some issues with the tension adjustment coming loose, to the point that I can tighten it by hand, but it's been good for a while so I think I have it fixed. I love the way the leather slides and doesn't grip the lycra and cause the chamois to move out of place.

On my TT bike i have a prologo navo tri40, I'm undecided on whether I like it or not. It's comfortable when I'm hammering, it's comfortable when I'm on the wings, but it's not comfortable when I'm going easy on the extensions. I may have a little more fine tune adjustments to do to figure it out, it's a different position than what I've been used to riding as I got the bike last year but haven't ridden it much, seems like they're cutting all of the TT's in my area and many stage races are requiring mass start bikes. It's a lot better than the fizik area i tried though, it was just too darn short so I was running out of saddle when I rotated forward while hammering it.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

My ass likes a saddle that's narrow and has decent curvature across the top. 

I bought a used bike that came with a Selle Italia SLK Gel Flow, and it was love at first sit. I replaced all my saddles with SLKs. Selle Italia has discontinued it, so I've stocked up and keep an active search going on fleabay.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

#1 Brooks Team Professional
#2 Brooks B17 Narrow
#3 Fizik Aliante Versus K:ium
#4 Fizik Aliante Gamma


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Selle Italia SLR, the one with the cutout. They also have a "Super Flow" now, with a much bigger cutout, not sure if that would buy you anything. Reason: The Selle Italias just seem to fit my butt perfectly; never had any issues, over any distance. Right now I'm riding the "Tekno" version, which has almost no padding. Crazy lightweight, too, in case that matters to you.


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

I use a Fizik Tundra 2 for everything. I've got the braided rail version on the road bike, the kium rails for the commuter and mountain bikes. The only one that's different is the TT bike which has a Fizik Ares.


----------



## drrick97 (Mar 19, 2013)

I can ride any saddle as long as I stuff a steak in my shorts like the old school cyclists:thumbsup:


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

First saddle was a San Marco Concor Light. Then moved to Selle Bassano Vuelta, which was my saddle of choice for a long time, buying NOS on Ebay when I built up my bikes. Recently switched all my bikes to Fizik Aliante, primarily because the red cover of the Vuelta on my road bike was really faded, and I saw a Fizik Aliante BMC Team limited edition to replace it (do you realize how hard it is to get a good saddle in red?). Personally I prefer a saddle that is slightly wider so you rest on your 'sit bones' and not on your perineum.


----------



## eddiecut (Jul 21, 2013)

so this winter, after already putting a few thousand miles on my bike I got fed up and decided to try some other saddles, going numb every ride was getting old and this year, I am going to be riding a significant amount more. Measured my sit bones like arts cyclery video says, I need a 140-145 saddle... my prologo stock seat on my felt is way to narrow, went to a sdg falcon and while way more comfortable, after an hour ride I still go numb, same with the duster, tried a specialized toupe 143 world cup and as much as I want to love this saddle, its still painful on my sit bones, feels like I am sitting on hard plastic... 

I THINK i need a flat saddle shape... anteres is one I want to try... any other ideas?


----------



## drrick97 (Mar 19, 2013)

My Romin was killing my sit bones initially and I was going to get a bit more padding and go Romin evo pro as these saddles cured any numbness.

One week I bought new shorts from rapha which had a thicker "chamois" than PI pro elite bibs. Then I got Giordanas which also had a thicker pad. Low and behold, sit bone pain remarkedly diminished. I guess my point is bib choice may help you.


----------



## eddiecut (Jul 21, 2013)

drrick97 said:


> My Romin was killing my sit bones initially and I was going to get a bit more padding and go Romin evo pro as these saddles cured any numbness.
> 
> One week I bought new shorts from rapha which had a thicker "chamois" than PI pro elite bibs. Then I got Giordanas which also had a thicker pad. Low and behold, sit bone pain remarkedly diminished. I guess my point is bib choice may help you.


I have noticed this... I wear a cheaper Demarchi pro bib most of the time, and those are actually more comfortable on most saddles than my castelli team bibs... drives me nuts. I wish it was the other way around


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Specialized Toupe 143mm. Every time I get on the bike I think about how comfortable the saddle is. I have never ridden another saddle near this level of comfort.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

WTB Devo. I buy the expensive Tie rail version for the road bike and the cheeper ones for the mountain bikes.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

wim said:


> If the new Concor is not a far cry from the old one, a simple tilt adjustment would take that rise out.
> 
> I used the old Concor for many years. Because of the upswept cantle, you couldn't just place a level on the saddle and center the bubble to adjust tilt. Doing that would have the nose rise at a very uncomfortable angle.
> 
> I always adjusted my Concors so the nose portion was more or less level, which would give the rear a pronounced upsweep. Had you put a level on my Concors, it would have indicated "downward tilt." But that was perfectly fine with the old Concor. And believe me, I can't stand any downward tilt on a level-topped saddle.


The shape is roughly the same, the rise may be a little less pronounced in the new version (I've got the black/silver Protek model that I linked to), but I think the difference is mainly the materials used and colors. I figured I would prefer a wider saddle and get more support but they put all of the pressure on my sit bones and I've got to cut some more weight before putting it all on the poor sit bones (Still strikes me odd that the 134 fits better for a big guy like myself than a wider 143, but it's how the weight is distributed and not the weight alone, it seems:blush2. I've been playing with tilt angle a little bit lately and am pretty close to getting it perfect.

EDIT: Just saw they make a version with a cutout in the middle, that may be the perfect solution... :idea:Concor Racing Open

EDIT #2: Found one NIB on FleaBay that I may snag to try out.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

DasBoost said:


> Still strikes me odd that the 134 fits better for a big guy like myself than a wider 143, but it's how the weight is distributed and not the weight alone, it seems:blush2.


You got to keep in mind that this "sit bone" measuring thing is primarily a (very successful, BTW) marketing exercise to appeal to our belief in supposedly scientific numbers. 

If you start looking closely at the human anatomy and at how road riders sit on their bicycles, you'll see that this number (distance in millimeter between the lowest points of the pubic arch) does not tell you how and where you actually make contact with the saddle. If you imagine an inverted "V" placed over (not on) the saddle, you come closer to the truth. "Sit bone" width does have some validity for bolt-upright riders, who actually do bore into the saddle with the two points of that "V."

Anyone who rides fast on a road bike in a somewhat aerodynamic position does not just sit on their "sit bones." Depending on the inclination of the upper body (which changes all the time during a ride), their weight is distributed between the pubic arch and the perineum in various ratios. From what you say, you seem to have an intuitive understanding of that.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

wim said:


> You got to keep in mind that this "sit bone" measuring thing is primarily a (very successful, BTW) marketing exercise to appeal to our belief in supposedly scientific numbers.
> 
> If you start looking closely at the human anatomy and at how road riders sit on their bicycles, you'll see that this number (distance in millimeter between the lowest points of the pubic arch) does not tell you how and where you actually make contact with the saddle. If you imagine an inverted "V" placed over (not on) the saddle, you come closer to the truth. "Sit bone" width does have some validity for bolt-upright riders, who actually do bore into the saddle with the two points of that "V."
> 
> Anyone who rides fast on a road bike in a somewhat aerodynamic position does not just sit on their "sit bones." Depending on the inclination of the upper body (which changes all the time during a ride), their weight is distributed between the pubic arch and the perineum in various ratios.


Glad that at least one person sees how silly the "ass number" thing is.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> Glad that at least one person sees how silly the "ass number" thing is.


Naww there's lots of us. If anyone pays much attention to their posterior area during all phases of sporty riding they will quickly realize that sit bones are mostly used on townie bikes when going for a quart of milk. The rest of us use the whole area of Sit Bones to Taint in varying proportions dependant on how hard we're riding. My wonderful Physiotherapist made me take notice of this when she taught me to roll my pelvis forward and down (thus flattening the back and lengthening the reach - I went from 100mm stem to 130 in 3 weeks). This brought on a few weeks of saddle discomfort and even 2-3 saddle changes until the Taint area got used to the new position. I went back to my beloved ancient Concor.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

wim said:


> You got to keep in mind that this "sit bone" measuring thing is primarily a (very successful, BTW) marketing exercise to appeal to our belief in supposedly scientific numbers.
> 
> If you start looking closely at the human anatomy and at how road riders sit on their bicycles, you'll see that this number (distance in millimeter between the lowest points of the pubic arch) does not tell you how and where you actually make contact with the saddle. If you imagine an inverted "V" placed over (not on) the saddle, you come closer to the truth. "Sit bone" width does have some validity for bolt-upright riders, who actually do bore into the saddle with the two points of that "V."
> 
> Anyone who rides fast on a road bike in a somewhat aerodynamic position does not just sit on their "sit bones." Depending on the inclination of the upper body (which changes all the time during a ride), their weight is distributed between the pubic arch and the perineum in various ratios. From what you say, you seem to have an intuitive understanding of that.


I figured (at first) a wider saddle would have been more comfortable as I'm fairly broad-shouldered and stocky (child-bearing-esque proportions perhaps?:blush2, but because of all the weight being on my sit bones alone on the wide flat saddles, they were uncomfortable. I don't necessarily ride in the drops constantly or hold a really aggressive riding position to begin with, but shifting the weight from sit bones only to sit bones and taint is pretty comfortable, even for a slightly more 'endurance' riding position.



Mike T. said:


> Naww there's lots of us. If anyone pays much attention to their posterior area during all phases of sporty riding they will quickly realize that sit bones are mostly used on townie bikes when going for a quart of milk. The rest of us use the whole area of Sit Bones to Taint in varying proportions dependant on how hard we're riding. My wonderful Physiotherapist made me take notice of this when she taught me to roll my pelvis forward and down (thus flattening the back and lengthening the reach - I went from 100mm stem to 130 in 3 weeks). This brought on a few weeks of saddle discomfort and even 2-3 saddle changes until the Taint area got used to the new position. I went back to my beloved ancient Concor.


I went through a similar process, albeit without the Physiotherapist; when I first started riding my road bike after riding upright on my mountain bike, I was stretching my back more and keeping lower body in pretty much the same position as before. After the realization of rolling my pelvis forward (almost like discovering fire, if I had to rate that little epiphany), I noticed I was far more comfortable. I've tried switching back to a flatter saddle after that realization, but that Concor is pretty damn comfortable. I'm also pretty sure I'm going to snag one of the Open models to try now.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

> I went through a similar process, albeit without the Physiotherapist; when I first started riding my road bike after riding upright on my mountain bike, I was stretching my back more and keeping lower body in pretty much the same position as before. After the realization of rolling my pelvis forward (almost like discovering fire, if I had to rate that little epiphany), I noticed I was far more comfortable. I've tried switching back to a flatter saddle after that realization, but that Concor is pretty damn comfortable. I'm also pretty sure I'm going to snag one of the Open models to try now.


I practise the correct "pelvis rolled forward, back flattened" sitting position many times daily in normal life. It's now a normal thing for me. I use it lots when at the computer keyboard, sitting on the porcelain throne and other times when possible. The slouching, rounded back sitting position doesn't do us any favors at all. Occasionally I'll even sit at the keyboard using my yoga ball. You have no choice but to sit correctly on that thing - and use the core muscles too.


----------



## eddiecut (Jul 21, 2013)

So , I am fairly new to this but, how do you guys choose a saddle, just keep trying until you find one that fits??? since the sit bone theory (makes sense this is not a true way to get a seat) is all I have ever heard about...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

eddiecut said:


> So , I am fairly new to this but, how do you guys choose a saddle, just keep trying until you find one that fits??? since the sit bone theory (makes sense this is not a true way to get a seat) is all I have ever heard about...


As I said in my first post - find one that's comfortable. There's only one way to do this but as Newbys' bums will be always be sore until they have toughened up (just like guitar players' finger) then you have to give saddles some time. Is it you or is it the saddle? Some bike shops have loaner saddle programs. That prevents you from having a box of about 8 saddles like me. And there is no-one who can advise you on what is and isn't comfortable either.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

There are trial saddles available from some shops. If the shop will allow it, start sitting on a bunch of bikes in a shop with different saddles for a little bit. Usually test bikes are available for this since the bike is already used. Start figuring out what characteristics you like/don't like and go from there.

Unfortunately, a saddle may be comfortable for chilling out in the store but a few hours in the saddle it may be less comfortable. Really only trying one helps in that case. Then of course, there are just those days when your favorite saddle is a PITA, literally. Base miles are hard for me because you "sit" more onto the saddle since you're not pushing the pedals hard enough to alleviate pressure from the undercarriage.

Ebay is a good source for cheap saddles to try because a lot of people are either trying different things and selling was doesn't work or they've found what they like and they're selling their stock saddle.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

wim said:


> You got to keep in mind that this "sit bone" measuring thing is primarily a (very successful, BTW) marketing exercise to appeal to our belief in supposedly scientific numbers.
> 
> If you start looking closely at the human anatomy and at how road riders sit on their bicycles, you'll see that this number (distance in millimeter between the lowest points of the pubic arch) does not tell you how and where you actually make contact with the saddle. If you imagine an inverted "V" placed over (not on) the saddle, you come closer to the truth. "Sit bone" width does have some validity for bolt-upright riders, who actually do bore into the saddle with the two points of that "V."
> 
> Anyone who rides fast on a road bike in a somewhat aerodynamic position does not just sit on their "sit bones." Depending on the inclination of the upper body (which changes all the time during a ride), their weight is distributed between the pubic arch and the perineum in various ratios. From what you say, you seem to have an intuitive understanding of that.


I've been using Selle Italia Flite since it came out in the early 1990's.

The saddle with a hole in it is a marketing gimmick cooked up by Specialized Bike Company and Bicycling magazine. The latter "broke" the story about cyclists being harmed by sitting on narrow saddles. Not a week later, there was Specialized coming out with a saddle that had an opening in the middle. They sold like hot cakes. I assume Bicycling got some kind of kick back. No one has documented that riding a bike harms your fertility. Just another reason not to buy anything with the "S" word on it.


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

It was some trial and error. Try a saddle, then move around a bit on it, and shift its position to simulate changes to see what's better. Find a saddle that has that different feature as well as the other stuff I liked. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

pmf said:


> No one has documented that riding a bike harms your fertility. .


True, but the big scare was about potency, not fertility.

There is some evidence that cyclists who sit very upright, exert little force on the pedals and ride that way for long hours could develop a potency problem. Fast riders in a reasonably aerodynamic position have a weight distribution of 20% handlebar, 70% pedals and only 10% saddle. Contrast that with upright "comfort" riders at 5% handlebar, 25% pedals and a pudendal-nerve crushing 70% saddle.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Wood Devil said:


> And why.
> 
> My CAAD came with a Prologo Kappa Pass, one of those mediocre, middle of the road ones with a channeled grove down the middle to ease the pressure on one the last places you want to be feeling pain. I've never had an issue with it, then one day went out and picked up one of the more expensive ones from Selle Italia...and it didn't have the grove down the middle. And I felt it. I tried to give it time but it just wasn't working for me so I threw the Prologo back on and have been content ever since.
> 
> ...


I like Fizik saddles. I am on a Kurve righ now which I find exceptionally comfortable. Tried the Aliante VS & didn't like the cut out. Rode the Bontrager RXL for many years and liked it and the fit system. I like a wider saddle (143-146 width) but that's just my personal preference. Would love to try a Brooks but not patient enough to go through the break in period.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

eddiecut: This is great advice; go to a local shop and see if they do 'trial' saddles where you put down a deposit or CC or something and then have a few weeks to try it.


Mike T. said:


> As I said in my first post - find one that's comfortable. There's only one way to do this but as Newbys' bums will be always be sore until they have toughened up (just like guitar players' finger) then you have to give saddles some time. Is it you or is it the saddle? Some bike shops have loaner saddle programs. That prevents you from having a box of about 8 saddles like me. And there is no-one who can advise you on what is and isn't comfortable either.





cohiba7777 said:


> I like Fizik saddles. I am on a Kurve righ now which I find exceptionally comfortable. Tried the Aliante VS & didn't like the cut out. Rode the Bontrager RXL for many years and liked it and the fit system. I like a wider saddle (143-146 width) but that's just my personal preference. Would love to try a Brooks but not patient enough to go through the break in period.


I noticed that Fizik has a Kurve 'Bull' model that's contoured like the Concor but tweaked for a slightly more upright/'endurance'/less-aggressive position; very curious to try it but LBS hasn't even been able to order one for a display model and most sites want ~$220+ for it. I'll hold off for now haha. Is your curve flat towards the rear of the saddle like the RXL? 
View attachment 293846


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Concor Sprint on the road bike and a Spesh Phenom on the MTB.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

In the early days, the Selle San Marco Rolls was about as good as you could get. I later rode the old Flite saddles for a while. 
I've tried many over the years, but the one that works best for me is the Fi'zi:k Arione. I've used it for 8 years. I am slowly replacing all my MTB saddles with it as well.

When it really works, you gotta' stick with it.








I recently got the R5 version for my fixed gear:


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

Ended up snagging a San Marco Concor Open and got it on the bike tonight, but no ride until the morning when I'm off work. Noticed a few differences between the two (Concor Open and Concor Protek) despite being from the same line. The Protek has a thicker layer of foam on it (their Bio-Foam) and it seems to be multi-density, while the Open has thinner foam (guessing that is due to the channel or being a 'Racing' model) of a consistent density and has less of a rise at the rear of the saddle than the Protek one has. Hopping on the trainer to get tilt and position right, I wish the Open had the same amount of rise in the rear of the saddle, but overall, the Open seems to be what I've been looking for. I may throw the Protek on my single-speed instead of the comfortable couch-like saddle on there now. I'll try and get a side by side pic if I remember to pull it off before I head out.


----------



## teslaosiris (Oct 15, 2013)

I recently got a new take off Fizik Antares off of eBay for $75. After adjusting to it, I have to say these things are amazing. Regardless of my position on the saddle, I have perfect support on my seat bones and unrestricted movement of my legs. Highly recommended.


----------



## alexisintexas (Aug 17, 2013)

Adamo ISM saddles. It's the only kind my nether region can tolerate (no pressure on my hoo ha), and I've tried PLENTY of saddles prior to purchasing my Adamo. Currently my roadie is fitted with the Typhoon and I have NO complaints on long rides.


----------



## miataeric (Jun 4, 2013)

I am by NO means an experienced roadie, but I put ~900 miles (over 2 1/2 months) last year on a Brooks Team Pro and loved it. Over the winter I bought a Selle Anatomica saddle and installed it on a second seat post. I've only had ~100 miles on the new saddle so far, but have been having issues with my right hip flexor since its install. I am sure that's more due to a positioning issue than the saddle itself. I hope to figure that issue out soon (and just in time to switch it over to my new bike build, of course )


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I just ordered a Specialized Romin Pro directly from Specialized itself. It was on sale for $120. They have the Romin Evo Pro in the outlet store for the same price, but it's only available in a 130 cm width. I looked on ebay and found ordering from Specialized was the better option. My LBS usually has a very limited choice of basic saddles. Another LBS here does have loaner saddles, but not from Specialized. 

I measured my sit bones and found I needed a 155 cm saddle and was riding a 143 cm. That explained why my sit bones would begin to hurt after the 28-30 mile mark. 

Specialized Bicycle Components









I needed a saddle to replace the Selle SMK saddle I used after I had emergency hernia surgery followed by emergency surgery to repair a very large hematoma. I was bruised and black and blue everywhere from my stomach down to my knees and everything in between. My surgeon recommended a saddle that drooped in the front when I first began to ride again after surgery in late January. I'm all healed up now, and needed a better saddle anyway. After reading all of reviews, I decided to go with the Romin Pro after reading a lot of reviews on the Toupe and Romin Pro. Some riders actually had the Toupe and upgraded to the Romin Pro and loved it. Some riders that had the Toupe complained that their bibshorts were getting caught in the opening in the Toupe saddle. The opening in the Romin is a bit wider and the nose is wider than the Toupe so there were many compliments about that.


----------



## Old Cog (Oct 3, 2013)

The importance of the short has already been flagged up, but the same pair of bib shorts is not necessarily best with all saddles. I have an old pair of Assos which are better than any other shorts when matched with a 30year-old Brooks, and newer shorts which are more comfortable with Flites and Fiziks.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

Old Cog said:


> The importance of the short has already been flagged up, but the same pair of bib shorts is not necessarily best with all saddles. I have an old pair of Assos which are better than any other shorts when matched with a 30year-old Brooks, and newer shorts which are more comfortable with Flites and Fiziks.


With weather being in the 70s this week, that's my plan for riding: Find a nice route with varied inclines, various road conditions, and use that as a testing ground for shorts and bibs to see what works with the new saddle and what doesn't.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

pmf said:


> I've been using Selle Italia Flite since it came out in the early 1990's.


Similar situation as I have been using a Flite since 2000. Tried others, but I kept coming back to the Flite.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

alexisintexas said:


> Adamo ISM saddles. It's the only kind my nether region can tolerate (no pressure on my hoo ha), and I've tried PLENTY of saddles prior to purchasing my Adamo. Currently my roadie is fitted with the Typhoon and I have NO complaints on long rides.
> 
> View attachment 294097


With the wide nose on that saddle, how could it not rub against your thighs?


----------



## brinox (Jul 30, 2010)

JSWhaler said:


> I'm a fan of the specialized toupe. I've tried others but keep coming back. Just had my lbs order me a new one 2014 model which are supposed to last a bit longer. I guess we'll see.


I have the same saddle from 2010; a Specialized Toupe Team at 130mm width. I went on the hunt for another when I built a new bike. I may move to an S-Works Romin in the not too distant future. I need to find the right seatpost that accepts 7x9/10mm carbon rails however...


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

most comfortable saddle I've had is the old Turbomatic II...it was a 'ride all day' fit for me.

replaced it with an old-model Ti Flite to save some grams, it was a good fit as well.

currently using a carbon SLR Team and like it too. it does produce a little soreness after about 60+ miles tho...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

fizik Aliante with carbon braid rails for road bike.
fizik Aliante Versus kium rails on mountain/commuter.

I had a Romin and a Toupe for tryouts. Liked the Romin but not enough to replace the Aliante. 
There's no right saddle, everyone's butt is different, everyone's riding style is different.


----------



## BobDobalina (Aug 20, 2012)

JSWhaler said:


> I'm a fan of the specialized toupe. I've tried others but keep coming back. Just had my lbs order me a new one 2014 model which are supposed to last a bit longer. I guess we'll see.


I bought a Toupe as well, which coincidentally also replaced the stock saddle on my CAAD. Most comfortable saddle I've tried, though to be fair I haven't tried a bunch.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I had a Flite for most of the 90s and early 2000s. Took a bit of a break from cycling and found the Flite caused some numbness and when I purchased a new bike it came with a Selle Italia SL Flow--with the cut out (I think now its called the SLS Kit Carbonio Flow). It was more or less comfortable; it would get a bit uncomfortable on rides over 60 miles. After about two years it started creaking--the shell is really flexible, especially lenghtwise so I put the Flite (Flite 1990) back on and it caused numbness. I'm currently running a Flite Flow and find it comfortable.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been using Cobb saddles for about 3-4 years with no complaints. However, with my newest bike, a friend of mine highly recommended the Terry Fly and I put one of those on my new Domane. About 5 rides and 100+ miles on the Terry and I find it very comfortable.


----------



## wannaXbe (Aug 30, 2012)

Adamo makes a more narrow saddle that still accomplishes the overall goal, nopressure. I personally like the Selle SMP line-up. They are pricey but make some entry level saddles and I am currently riding the TRK. I don't think I will ride anything else.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I have never really had problems with bike seats myself. At least for comfort. They all seem to be ok that way but a lot of them do not last very long. I like a hard saddle as it helps with moving around and working the bike in and out of the saddle. Anyway currently I have the Ritchie Contrail and it is a nice firm saddle. I like it. However down the road sometime I think I will go with Fizik. My son has been using one for about 3 years now and it just performs very well for him.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

brinox said:


> I have the same saddle from 2010; a Specialized Toupe Team at 130mm width. I went on the hunt for another when I built a new bike. I may move to an S-Works Romin in the not too distant future. I need to find the right seatpost that accepts 7x9/10mm carbon rails however...


I've got a Thompson seatpost and then picked up their additional top mount for the wider carbon seat rails.


----------



## HeadsorTailswind (Jan 22, 2014)

As long as it's not too padded, and leaves a gap for my crotch, I'm happy. The best way is to go to a LBS, and start putting them against your butt. Make sure it has the features you want (cutout, ventilation, price) then test the winners. You may also want to try Craigslist, since way too many people (they seem to be mostly people doing triathlons) buy a seat based on brand name or online recommendations.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I just got my Specialized Romin Pro in yesterday. It has wider carbon rails than the saddle that I had on the bike. Unfortunately, the seat clamp that's on the bike isn't wide enough to hold the saddle, so I'm heading to the LBS today.

What I can say about the new saddle is that it it very, very thin and is pretty firm. The packaging says it for "competitive" riders. I'm hoping I got the right saddle. I'll find out after I get done at my LBS, as I plan on heading out for a ride to test it out.


----------



## danandjan (Feb 19, 2014)

Selle Italia Flite ('90 edition).

I've tried others, keep coming back. My road saddle since 1992.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Selle-anatomica Titanico X

Titanico X | Selle Anatomica

They have a new version coming out.

NEW X Series Pre-Order | Selle Anatomica


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

Wood Devil said:


> And why.
> 
> My CAAD came with a Prologo Kappa Pass, one of those mediocre, middle of the road ones with a channeled grove down the middle to ease the pressure on one the last places you want to be feeling pain. I've never had an issue with it, then one day went out and picked up one of the more expensive ones from Selle Italia...and it didn't have the grove down the middle. And I felt it. I tried to give it time but it just wasn't working for me so I threw the Prologo back on and have been content ever since.
> 
> ...


My Prologo Kappa (without a groove) works for me although it is not the best for climbing as the horzontal shape is rather flat and gives your but no supprt going up a hill while seating.

My other no problem saddle is a Selle Royal "Viper". This saddle teached me a lesson: one cannot tell from the shape if a saddle is going to work for you or not as it looks fairly uncomfortable.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

JSWhaler said:


> I'm a fan of the specialized toupe. I've tried others but keep coming back. Just had my lbs order me a new one 2014 model which are supposed to last a bit longer. I guess we'll see.


^ This! Also tried others, but just keep coming back to the 143 Toupe. Some of the Selle couches were too much, Fiziks I've tried were ass hatchets. I DO want to try a Romin EVO though.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

9W9W said:


> ^ This! Also tried others, but just keep coming back to the 143 Toupe. Some of the Selle couches were too much, Fiziks I've tried were ass hatchets. I DO want to try a Romin EVO though.


I had to return my Romin Pro back to Specialized. The carbon rails are 9mm and my seat clamp will only take 7mm. I can tell you by the way the Romin looked and felt, that it is a very minimally padded saddle made for "competitive riders". It was probably not made for anyone with a "sensitive" butt. I have an integrated "O" at the end of my titanium seat post. There's no way to change the clamp.

I ended up ordering an ISM Adamo Typhoon saddle. I watched a bunch of Youtube videos. I think the Adamo Typhoon was going to be my best bet. It will be here on Monday, 14 April, so we'll see.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

The Shimano Pro saddles are a good alternative at a lower price point than much of what has been discussed (SI/Fizik/Spec) with similiar shape and sizing.

Bike Saddles from Bike Bling


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Fizik Aliante. I have fat thighs. The Aliante has a skinny nose. We get along good like that.


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

Geez, I still ride a Brooks Pro.

Other than that I really like the Selle San Marco Regal.

But then I don't have a Carbon fiber bike either.


----------



## did291 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have used a spec Romin pro 143 with mix result. When i got my selle italia SLS kit Carbonio flow monolink with the new bike , i was very sceptical at first, 131 mm w , but it end up getting me the best comfort ride yet. I am looking at the SLR regular rail, but i will have to buy a new seatpost too. Is it worth it?


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

gabedad said:


> Selle-anatomica Titanico X
> 
> Titanico X | Selle Anatomica
> 
> ...



Another vote for Selle Anatomica. I won a Titanico NSX last year and put it on my commuter. I liked it so much, I bought another NSX for my mountain bike and a Titanico X for the road bike. Most comfortable saddle I've ever had (and the old version is on clearance right now for about $100)!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

PRO Aerofuel, switched over from ISM Adamo Breakaway.
Love the Aerofuel, so much so I have it on both bikes now.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

MMsRepBike said:


> PRO Aerofuel, switched over from ISM Adamo Breakaway.
> Love the Aerofuel, so much so I have it on both bikes now.


Isn't that saddle a TT specific saddle?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

adjtogo said:


> Isn't that saddle a TT specific saddle?


It says TT on it but I use it on my road bikes. I don't care what it says on it.
It's flat, which is important for me, I'm very flexible at the waist/hamstrings and I strongly prefer flat seats. I greatly prefer a center channel/noseless style seat as well which is why I used the ISM Adamo Breakaway for so long.

Problem with the breakaway is that it's a sweet spot sort of saddle, it's not flat. More or less you're supposed to stay put on that type of seat and I slide back and forth a lot while riding.

So I have two criteria I look for: Perfectly flat/level and center cut-out/channel. Not really many seats out there for me to choose from. This seat debuted, our shop got in a handful of them and it worked out perfect for me. Granted I only have a few hundred miles in so far but it's enough to know that it works well for me. Even if it says TT on it.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Oddly enough, by favorite saddle of all time has been the stock Bontrager saddle that came on an '08 Madone. Fits me like a glove and great for anything from a short fast spin to 24 hr rando rides. Looking at the website it closely resembles the Serrano team issue. Will have to try one of those out when this one gives up the ghost. 
In the past I've had good luck with Flites, Turbos, and Brooks but this saddle surpassed them all for me.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

My new favorite is the Brooks Cambium. I have the C17 but will buy the thinner B17 as soon as they are available. My second favorite is an older WTB-SST that had a ton of miles on it..


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a San Marco Arami on my Trek that has always worked for me. The people at the local bike shop think I'm nuts for liking it. On the new bike I have a Selle Italia Flite flow, it works nearly as good but produces the slightest amount of chafing. Wish they made new seats like the old San Marco.


----------



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> As I said in my first post - find one that's comfortable. There's only one way to do this but as Newbys' bums will be always be sore until they have toughened up (just like guitar players' finger) then you have to give saddles some time. Is it you or is it the saddle? Some bike shops have loaner saddle programs. That prevents you from having a box of about 8 saddles like me. And there is no-one who can advise you on what is and isn't comfortable either.


+1, I can stop reading this thread now, thanks Mike.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

n2deep said:


> My new favorite is the Brooks Cambium. I have the C17 but will buy the thinner B17 as soon as they are available. My second favorite is an older WTB-SST that had a ton of miles on it..


I like the SST too, although there are many versions of it with varying amounts of padding. I like the ones with more padding. My favorite was the SST 2K but unfortunately I wore those out. I'm trying a Selle An-Atomica NSX now. I've got over 100 miles on it now and sometimes it feels great and at other times I can feel pressure from it in areas that I couldn't feel with the SST. I'm going to try it out for 500 miles. I may try the Cambium. I have a new old Brook B17, but have only done one ride on it and don't want to invest the time to break it in.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Selle Italia Tekno flow


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

My new favorite. It's a cheap ($10) saddle off Amazon, but feels great and very comfortable. Bought it to try the design before buying a 'good' saddle of the same design, but I'm satisfied with this one now.






Saddle Vader VD-103


----------



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

mfdemicco said:


> I like the SST too, although there are many versions of it with varying amounts of padding. I like the ones with more padding. My favorite was the SST 2K but unfortunately I wore those out. I'm trying a Selle An-Atomica NSX now. I've got over 100 miles on it now and sometimes it feels great and at other times I can feel pressure from it in areas that I couldn't feel with the SST. I'm going to try it out for 500 miles. I may try the Cambium. I have a new old Brook B17, but have only done one ride on it and don't want to invest the time to break it in.


I would have said that on average an An-atomica would be the surest bet for a comfortable saddle for the largest number of riders, however, having a new Cambium (maybe 200 miles) I think Brooks now has the winner in fitting more people than others.


----------



## kingfred1 (Sep 2, 2014)

San Marco Zoncolan. Bit weird looking but it works and with a name like that it gives you a guilt trip to avoid a climb when I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Tachycardic said:


> Similar situation as I have been using a Flite since 2000. Tried others, but I kept coming back to the Flite.


Been riding Flite since they came out. I have a few Fizik Aliante saddles now too since the Flite is OOP and they will no longer replace the rails. I break the rails occasionally.


----------



## SgtV (Aug 27, 2014)

Two Concors and a Rolls.


----------



## Neurotic OCD (Jul 9, 2013)

I use a B17 on my road bike and a Team Pro on my mountain bike. The B17 has far more miles on it and is super comfortable. I can ride 65-100 miles without padded riding gear.


----------



## BigTex91 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ergon SR3 Pro, size Large. Nice and flat. If anything hurts on a long ride, it's not my butt.

I know some say that sit-bone width doesn't matter, but mine measure at about 145 and i know I'm more comfortable on a wider saddle than narrower. Ergon is one of the few manufacturers that make a truly wide saddle. I have an SM3 on one of my MTBs as well.


----------

